# Packaging of Photo Greeting Cards



## littleladybug (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi

I am designing baby announcements and I am trying to figure out what the most affordable, secure, professional way to package the cards and envelopes. The cards are 5.5x4, 4x6, and 5x7.  I am also just starting out and can't really afford to buy in bulk right now. Thanks for your help in advance.

Kim


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 13, 2007)

Why buy in advance? Custom design them in PS (or your favorite editing software) for each client and order them through a lab that does 'press printing' such as Millers or WHCC. (sold in sets of 25) If you're not good with custom designs, there are several places you can buy customizable templates. Here are some examples...


----------



## chutch (Dec 13, 2007)

I have been looking for some customizable templates, but am having trouble locating some. Does anyone have some links that would assist in the search?


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 14, 2007)

Why not make some yourself? It's so easy to do, and your product will be unique. 

Here's a Shareware Program that you can use.


----------



## bellacat (Dec 15, 2007)

i make my own and have my pro photo lab press print them for me which is in sets of 24. Making your own are so easy to do and you only purchase what you need when you need it.


----------



## littleladybug (Dec 15, 2007)

I think my post was a little confusing. I already make the designs. I am looking for the most affordable, presentable, and secure way to package them for shipping. 

Thank you,

Kim


----------



## bellacat (Dec 16, 2007)

check out your local art store. for my graphic design biz i have to package cards all the time. Check around your neighborhood art or stationary stores for clear bags for the cards and envelopes. If you can manage to find the clear boxes those work great too. 

for smaller sizes I have gotten more creative and ship the cards in a special keepsake for the family. I bought some tin boxes just big enough to hold the cards and packed the envelopes in a clear box. I print the card design on sticky back paper and attach to the top of the tin. Here are a few photos of what i am talking about.











by packing the cards in clear envelopes you are protecting them from dirt. If you can find the clear stationary boxes they make it so much easier for shipping because you can use a mailing envelope and not worry about them getting bent in shipping.

I hope this helps.


----------



## littleladybug (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you so much for your ideas and help.    I wish our local art stores and stationary stores would have the clear boxes but I have not been able to find them.  I have found them online but they only seem to hold 30 at a time and you have to buy in bulk.  I love your keepsake idea. The current order I have is 168 cards and 168 envelopes.  I did purchase a 8.5x8x5 clear bag but like you said it won't protect it from folding.  I found a scotch mailing box that would fit in the priority box but it's just not presentable.  I also found a photo storage box but it can hold a 1000 4x6 photos and I would have to fill it with a ton of shredded paper so the cards don't shift.  I have gone to AC Moore, Michaels, all the office supply stores, and called a couple of the stationary stores and can't find something that will work. 



bellacat said:


> check out your local art store. for my graphic design biz i have to package cards all the time. Check around your neighborhood art or stationary stores for clear bags for the cards and envelopes. If you can manage to find the clear boxes those work great too.
> 
> for smaller sizes I have gotten more creative and ship the cards in a special keepsake for the family. I bought some tin boxes just big enough to hold the cards and packed the envelopes in a clear box. I print the card design on sticky back paper and attach to the top of the tin. Here are a few photos of what i am talking about.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doc Wiseman (Dec 16, 2007)

There's an outfit called ULine (www.uline.com) that sells all kinds of packaging soultions to small businesses. I've used them for other products I produce.


----------



## bellacat (Dec 17, 2007)

I have had orders where I could only put a few cards in the pretty presentation of the tin and the rest have been packed differently. If you can manage to find a way that its like opening a present your customers will love receiving and opening it. Sure its easier done when you are hand delivering the finished product but the effect is still possible when mailing it.

Have you thought about buying some nice wrapping paper, a roll of a classy print that you can cover the box with? There is nothing wrong with recycling old boxes as long as you can cleverly cover the outer label.


----------



## Jamie71 (Feb 24, 2010)

To keep costs down, I tie the stack of cards and envelopes with a pretty ribbon, and put them in a small burgandy see through bag.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Feb 24, 2010)

We wnt to the local dollar store and they had nice looking pine boxes in 4X6 and 5X7. We bought all of them.............

We put the cards in and the tie the box with ribon and a tag.
Looks great and the customers love opening them up.


----------

